# knicks vs cavs



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i think it would be in new york's best interest if we lost, cuz then if the hornets lose we're still 7th seed but if we win and they lose, we will get swept going against the pistons. it isn't much better against nets...but still. what do you all think?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Play our second string (sWeetney, DJ, Williams) and at least let them gain valuable experience while resting our starters. If we win, it is a bonus.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

it looks like lenny is trying to throw the game...we turned the ball over 13 times. wow.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

We lost but it didn't matter. New Orleans KILLED the Wizards like they really wanted to face Detroit. Thank you NO. Thry'll get swept but let's go Knicks. Were in for a tough series with the Nets, one I believe we can come out on top!!!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I've never seen guys so upbeat about taking an L. 

See you guys next year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I've never seen guys so upbeat about taking an L.



we are a strange group..I am pissed at lenny for not playing Sweetney vs Boozer


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

You mean he opted to play the vets who are going to be playing 40 mpg in the playoffs? Go figure.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

made no sense....should have been 1st quarter for the vets and EXTENDED garbage time after


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> made no sense....should have been 1st quarter for the vets and EXTENDED garbage time after


How does it make no sense? The vets SHOULD play the regular season finale to get in shape for the playoffs. They haven't played 40 minutes in awhile, so what do you expect them to do, walk into the playoffs against a running team cold? Use some common sense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

was anybody else at the game? My friend got to shoot the half court shot and i went down with him. I met Isiah Thomas, Willis Reed and John starks. and i got a free knicks bag with a t shirt n some other stuff. he missed of course, but whatever.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Penny, how was your friend picked? Was it coming thru the gate or did they come to your seats? Did he have to apply or did they just select him.

I must say, they got a little more fair with their selection process over the years (whatever it is). When I first started seriously going to games in the early 90's they always managed to pick gimps and retards. needleass to say, they never had to give anything away.

Speaking of, anybody remember the defacto retard mascot we used to have. I guess he was a paying customer. He hung out under the basket on the Knicks bench side, and did his whacky retard dance. The crowd kindly supported him, but his antics did nothig to elevate the game. This was pre-Checketts/Riley, and the Knick City Dancers (KCD).

The KCD are a bit worn out now too. How about leaving a few out as cheerleaders. I mean, I'm pretty much all business at games, paying little mind to the promotional antics, but if you've got a bunch of scantiliy clad babes hanging around anyway... leave em out there a while.

BTW, is it no coincidence that Isiah chooses their tunnel to hang out in?

Anyway, Penny, you got me rambling, but it sounded like a lot of fun for you. Bravo.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

soem guy came to our seats in the first quarter(Or second?). It seems cause we were in a BIG GROUP, and he bought all the tickets in his name a long while ago and we got people to pay afterwards to come. So it probably has something to do with that.

we were in section 402, and had rows a b and c practically full of just us. i was the only one to go with him though


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Oak, you could use a little sensitivity while throwing around the word "retard". Never thought much about it until I had a friend with a retarded bro. Hopefully you don't run into him while talking like that.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Oak, you could use a little sensitivity while throwing around the word "retard". Never thought much about it until I had a friend with a retarded bro. Hopefully you don't run into him while talking like that.


Fair enough, it's not my usual style. The thing is, I don't speak about clinically retarded people en masse that way, but this guy played it up as a schtick. And MSG really did pick people who as a rule couldn't come within 6 feet of the rim.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> How does it make no sense? The vets SHOULD play the regular season finale to get in shape for the playoffs. They haven't played 40 minutes in awhile, so what do you expect them to do, walk into the playoffs against a running team cold? Use some common sense.


Rest is helpful, and the young players couldh ave gained experience playing more. The vets don't need many minutes to stay in shape, 20 some should be enough.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Nobody has heard of the word rust?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

RUST?????????????

Its the end of an 82 game season and by resting guys for 25 minutes,do you really think they are going to get rusty???Do you think they will forget the plays??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

They won't forget them, they'll just execute them poorer. I would think that a team with such a marginal room for error would prefer to avoid even the slightest bit of rust. It's not like these Knicks are 50 game winners.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Furthermore, there is a 4 or 5 day gap between games. Better they spend time fine tuning the system, they're already going to be getting rest. You don't walk into a playoff series cold, that simple.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Furthermore, there is a 4 or 5 day gap between games. Better they spend time fine tuning the system, they're already going to be getting rest. You don't walk into a playoff series cold, that simple.


I am sure ten minutes isn't going to let your starters get rusty. Those ten minutes are worth more to the subs, who can gain experience, than starters.


----------

